
Public Transit Travel Time Heatmap San Francisco, CA - jjhageman
http://geoss.colorado.edu/traveltime/map.php#city=San Francisco, CA&lat=37.783604&lon=-122.400398
======
justinzollars
We have such bad public transit. :/

